# Benidorm - Route advise please..



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Considering going straight to Benidorm next week... 
I will have 4 days to get there from Calais (have to meet flight in Alicante).

I have done Spain several times but always tend to go down middle of france either via Clermont Ferrand (A75) or Toulouse (A20), on to Narbonne and then down the coast..
Reading the forum lots of folks go Bayonne / Pampola / Zaragoza.. 
Some cross near Pau or go via tunnels ?

Whats your thoughts / recommendations on this route??
Also any campsite recommendations for the route once into Spain..
Should I expect and bad weather ??

thanks in advance, Off to study the campsite database again..


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

When we used to do removals from Spain we used the Pamplona route.Now for a shortcut, after Tudela watch for the Magallon turnoff (J19 I think???)
then take the 121 to Lea Almunia de Dona Godina then the 220 to Carinene there you can pick up the motorway again.Cuts out Zaragoa and quite a bit in tolls. They are 2 good roads not country lanes.
Waz


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers Waz..
just looked it up on Google, can see where you mean..
All noted...


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

waz said:


> When we used to do removals from Spain we used the Pamplona route.Now for a shortcut, after Tudela watch for the Magallon turnoff (J19 I think???)
> then take the 121 to Lea Almunia de Dona Godina then the 220 to Carinene there you can pick up the motorway again.Cuts out Zaragoa and quite a bit in tolls. They are 2 good roads not country lanes.
> Waz


We're heading back to Valencia tomorrow and that's the route we do.

Toll free down to Biarritz, then toll free on the 121a to Pamplona and then the shortcut you mention, before reaching Zaragoza.

We'll do it in three or four days from Dunkerque.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

we used to do it in 19 hours driving time. Stopped overnight at Angouleme going north and Bayonne southbound. Another tip unless you like a twisty road don't try the 'shortcut' 121A Irun to Pamplona
Waz


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

*Bumpy ride*



waz said:


> When we used to do removals from Spain we used the Pamplona route.Now for a shortcut, after Tudela watch for the Magallon turnoff (J19 I think???)
> then take the 121 to Lea Almunia de Dona Godina then the 220 to Carinene there you can pick up the motorway again.Cuts out Zaragoa and quite a bit in tolls. They are 2 good roads not country lanes.
> Waz


I took this shortcut the other day. It's a good route, but I would warn others that on many stretches of the 121 the road surface is pretty bad. It gets quite a bit of HGV traffic and that's evidently taken its toll.


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi now you have the route planned there are a few good camp sites in benidorm el raco 200 yrds up from benidorm palace is very good , villa sol ,is by the outdoor market and there is arena blanca just up the rd from el raco ther is one next door to benidorm palace bt can be noisey and not very clean it is called la torretta ,hope this helps.have a safe journey and good weather .


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just come back from the Villasol in Benidorm which is probably the nearest site to the beach and town. I paid 16.25euros per night which is the rate for 31 days or more. There is plenty of room there with very sunny pitches as the trees are cut during the winter.


----------

